# Wanted Raleigh chopper parts or hole bikes



## ddmrk (Nov 23, 2018)

Looking for Raleigh chopper parts or complete bike including girls bike


----------



## rhm (Nov 24, 2018)

I have a couple 28 16" rims (they came off a 1965 RSW-16; I upgraded to aluminum).


----------



## ddmrk (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for your reply can you send some pictures showing condition.
Danny k


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 24, 2018)

Any interest in a 1968 Raleigh Fireball frame? Damaged where the kick stand is attached. I think I have the fork too.


----------



## ddmrk (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks for the offer but not into Fireball's


----------



## rhm (Nov 26, 2018)

Here are the rims I have.  They are not banged up, but there are lots of rust pinholes in the chrome, and a few (1/4") larger rust spots.


----------



## ddmrk (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures What are you asking for them


----------



## rhm (Nov 27, 2018)

If you happen to be in zip code 08648, or maybe 10016, they're free. I have to ship them... how about cost of shipping plus $5?


----------



## ddmrk (Nov 27, 2018)

fair enough I will take them I live in 08361 please let me know what shipping would be can send paypal payment F&F


----------



## Aaron Kahan (Nov 29, 2018)

Check your pm's.


----------

